
Inspired – $100M cryptos - jahnieboi
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=r8X8pX5mXOk<p>Watch the above clip at about the 1:10 second mark - I was inspired by this.<p>Trying to get a buzz - I work in IT for a blockchain startup, which advertises the fastest speeds (transactions in seconds!).<p>So here&#x27;s the million dollar question to this community ...<p>What would motivate you to develop on our platform and give us a test drive?<p>If we announced that we&#x27;d give an outrageous amount of cryptos for the first 10,000 people to contribute + legend status = would that motivate you?<p>Give me something to present to my CEO.  Comments, anything welcomed!  The more buzz, hits, responses, re-posts ==&gt; LET&#x27;s DO THIS!!!
======
gfqlz
[https://youtu.be/r8X8pX5mXOk?t=70](https://youtu.be/r8X8pX5mXOk?t=70)

no problem.

------
jahnieboi
Wow - this almost looks like one of those automated, cheesy postings ... but I
ensure you, it's not! ;-P

